
Announcing Tokio 0.2 and a Roadmap to 1.0 - weiming
https://tokio.rs/blog/2019-11-tokio-0-2/
======
cdbattags
How did this have zero comments?

Huge milestone for the rust ecosystem and can’t wait to see benchmarks!

